# Quanto tempo para compilar openoffice 2 em pentium 233 ???

## baldeante

Boas,

Compilei o openoffice 2 num pentium 4 3.0 1024mb e foi de um dia para o outro nem vi uma vez que foi a noite agora tou a compilar num pentium 200 com 128 e ta á dois dias alguem pode dar-me uma estimativa ???

Tambem esta a "comer" muito espaco em temporarios alguem sabe quanto é preciso ?? É que so tenho mais uns 0.5gb a 1 gb livres ....

O openoffice 1.4 precisava de cerca de 3 a 4 gb mas acho que o openoffice 2 ja deve estar a chegar aos 4 neste momento ...

----------

## xef

Tenho ideia que durante a compilação chega a comer uns 6GB de disco, pelo menos aqui tinha 4GB livres e ele crashou a maio por encher o disco...

Estimativas? Apenas tentando adivinhar sem grande fundamento... Uns 5 dias?

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> Tenho ideia que durante a compilação chega a comer uns 6GB de disco, pelo menos aqui tinha 4GB livres e ele crashou a maio por encher o disco...
> 
> Estimativas? Apenas tentando adivinhar sem grande fundamento... Uns 5 dias?

 

6 GB   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   acho que o que tenho nao chega .... mas logo se vê .....  :Confused:   :Confused: 

5 dias ... dois ja foram ..... parece-me que o pc vai passar a passagem de ano a trabalhar .... tenho pena dele ....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

Obrigado pela estimativa ....

----------

## MetalGod

nao faço estimativas recomendo antes usar distcc   :Cool:   ou usar binarios (sejam compilados noutra maquina ou o proprio openoffice-bin)

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> nao faço estimativas recomendo antes usar distcc    ou usar binarios (sejam compilados noutra maquina ou o proprio openoffice-bin)

 

Ja tentei distcc mas nao enviava nada para o pentium 4 e a compilação parava sempre que reiniciava o pentium 4 mesmo sem este estar a ajudar em nada.

Se calhar era ma configuração mas na altura andei as voltas uns dias e parecia estar tudo ok.

Depois cheguei a conclusao que tirando meia duzia de pacotes que levam mais que umas horas (tipo openoffice kde etc) todos os outros eram compilados a de um dia para o outro e como a noite nao tou a frente do pc nao me faz diferenca.

Tambem cheguei a conclusao que a maioria dos pacotes com que queria usar o distcc nao podia usa-lo segundo pesquisei nos forums, o kde era um deles e se nao me engano o openoffice tambem nao e possivel utilizando o distcc.

Relativamente a binarios tive alguns problemas com o "rev dep rebuild" (sei que nao se escreve assim mas na linha de comandos uso o TAB e como estou no trabalho em windows nao posso usa-lo).

----------

## MetalGod

obviamente que tens de ter ambas mas maquinas compiladas do mesmo modo (libs com API identica, compiladores etc...)

para usufruir do distcc e de binarios mas se instalares o openoffice-bin tens o problema resolvido pois ele esta' com links feitos para libs genericas. Eu pessoalmente so uso Openoffice-bin em ambas maquinas que tenho(amd64 e x86).

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> obviamente que tens de ter ambas mas maquinas compiladas do mesmo modo (libs com API identica, compiladores etc...)
> 
> para usufruir do distcc e de binarios mas se instalares o openoffice-bin tens o problema resolvido pois ele esta' com links feitos para libs genericas. Eu pessoalmente so uso Openoffice-bin em ambas maquinas que tenho(amd64 e x86).

 

tambem ja fiz isso mas tive problemas com o com o "revdep rebuild" e como ja tive de recorrer a ele varias vezes para colmatar falhas tento sempre compilar todos os programas.

----------

## humpback

Proof of concept.

O aumento de performance que vais ter por teres compilado isso vai ser perto de zero, por isso imagino que o objectivo seja mesmo provar que é possivel.

Espero que alem dos 128mb de ram tenhas ai mais um giga de swap senao vai estoirar  :Smile: 

control-c: emerge openoffice-bin

Alem de que nessa maquina, so correr o openoffice vai ser penoso. Porque nao corres no p4 e exportas o display? Ficava bem mais rapido.

----------

## baldeante

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Proof of concept.
> 
> O aumento de performance que vais ter por teres compilado isso vai ser perto de zero, por isso imagino que o objectivo seja mesmo provar que é possivel.
> 
> Espero que alem dos 128mb de ram tenhas ai mais um giga de swap senao vai estoirar 
> ...

 

O P4 é do meu patrão o pentium é meu.

Sou uma pessoa paciente se corri o openofice 1.4 tambem consigo correr o 2.0 pelo que pude observar no P4 a diferenca de velocidade não e muita em alguns casos ate me pareceu mais rapido que a versao 1.4 e as melhorias da versao 2.0 compensa de certeza.

O openoffice 1.4 so era lento a abrir e a gravar de resto nao tenho problemas.

Só estou a compilar o openoffice porque sempre que utilizo o binario e tenho algum problema quase sempre tenho de utilizar o "rev-dep-rebuild" e este tenta sempre recompilar o openoffice quando estou a utilizar o pacote binario, acabo sempre por retirar o openofice correr o "rev-dep-rebuild" e voltar a colocar o binario o que e uma seca.

Tenho swap = 256 MB, tenho uma particao de 8,5 GB para o gentoo acho que so vou ter problemas se acabar o espaco em disco para os temporarios neste momente tenho a particao com 91% de utilização esta a compilar a quase 3 dias esta a utilizar uma media de +1 % do disco a cada 4 horas acho que o espaco em disco vai chegar, se aguentou ate agora acho que nao vai estoirar isto se o espaco em dicos nao for para o espaco.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nunogt

Não lhes ligues, compila isso e não te esqueças de vir aqui contar como estoirou, ou se por por milagre funcionou, quanto tempo demorou  :Razz: 

----------

## baldeante

Bom dia,

Caros incredulos venho por este meio comunicar que a compilação terminou com sucesso (SUCESSO viram SUCESSO) algures este fim de semana, quero tambem comunicar que não leva muito mais tempo a abrir que o openoffice 1.4, e que as melhorias compensão a diferença.

Mais informo que tenho uma partição de mais ou menos 8.5 GB, neste momento e após a compilação terminar tenho o disco com 51% de utilização e ainda não fiz "emerge --clean", na sexta-feira passada antes de ir para casa e deixar o PC a terminar a compilação (que terminou com SUCESSO) tinha a utilização em 91% posso então concluir que e necessario mais ou menos 3.5 a 4.5 GB de espaço para temporarios e muita paciência para compilar o openofice 2.0 numa maquina antiga mas que é possivel terminar a compilação com sucesso (SUCESSO viram SUCESSO).

Ingredientes para compilar o openoffice 2.0 num PC antigo :

3.5 a 4.5 GB de espaço em disco

Muita paciencia

Tempo de estimado : 3 a 5 dias

NOTA: Tempo estimado num Intel Pentium 233MMX 128 RAM SWAP 256 MB Disco de 20GB a 5400 RPM.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

Cada um passa a suas férias a fazer o que bem entende lol

----------

## baldeante

ferias ... iso gostava eu .....

Se bem que levou tempo a compilar safou-me duas vezes que sao exactamente as vezes que tive de correr o redep-rebuild depois de alguns problemas com o mplayer e a famosa biblioteca libungif.so.4 ........

----------

## To

mesmo assim:-P

----------

## baldeante

Queres que admita que foi uma seca  ... foi mesmo ..... mas valeu a pena   :Wink: 

----------

## Sodki

Se queres mesmo saber quanto tempo demorou a compilação, instala o genlop e faz "genlop -t openoffice".

----------

## xef

```
 * app-office/openoffice

     Mon Dec 27 18:51:13 2004 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2

       merge time: 11 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Tue Dec 28 19:41:39 2004 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2

       merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 30 seconds.

     Thu Jun 16 21:17:23 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 4 hours, 58 minutes and 46 seconds.

     Tue Oct 25 20:51:13 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 10 hours, 6 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Tue Nov 15 00:50:49 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 10 hours, 9 minutes and 54 seconds.

     Tue Nov 15 19:58:08 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 9 hours, 51 minutes and 53 seconds.

     Tue Nov 22 20:48:11 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 10 hours, 30 minutes and 22 seconds.

     Wed Nov 23 10:49:16 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 4 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Wed Nov 23 22:51:45 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 9 hours, 26 minutes and 38 seconds.

     Thu Nov 24 11:16:18 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 4 minutes and 18 seconds.

     Fri Nov 25 22:49:30 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 9 hours, 58 minutes and 56 seconds.

```

Olhando para isto começo a pensar seriamente sobre a minha sanidade mental...

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Texmacs.....rula mto mais que o Writer do Open Office.

Mas sim sempre dá jeito para quem tem muitos documentos em Word.

----------

## MetalGod

eu prefiro usar o abiword ou o lyx

----------

## nafre

faz o seguiten cara compila em outro pc usando a CFLAGS do teu pII

----------

## baldeante

 *nafre wrote:*   

> faz o seguiten cara compila em outro pc usando a CFLAGS do teu pII

 

Ja fiz mas nao resultou tive recompilar na mesma nao percebi o erro   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Fiz o pacote depois copiei para o pentium e chamei ja nao me lembro bem como .... acho que fiz tudo com o emerge

Ja tinha compilado as dependencias uma a uma para ter a certeza que nao is ter problemas, segundo li ao criar pacotes noutra maquina as dependencias nao sao incluidas, desta forma adicionei as depencias e fiz o pacote do openofice mas apos carregar o pacote nao funcionava nao sei porque nao deu erro nenhum mas tambem nao fazia nada simplesmente nao carregava nada em memoria  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Utilizei estas indicações de um post anterior

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-335484-highlight-.html

----------

## baldeante

Só para os  curiosos ....

```

Baldeante mnt # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sun Jan  1 08:58:54 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 3 days, 22 hours, 43 minutes and 35 seconds.

     Sun Feb 12 11:16:52 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.1

       merge time: 4 days, 2 hours, 2 minutes and 31 seconds.

```

Não adicionei o openoffice 2.0.1 por adicionar (não sou sadico) adicionei porque removi algumas bibliotecas e flags na variavel USE= que influenciavam a compilação nomeadamnete svga gnome kde ..... e por ai fora .....

Ainda estava com as mesmas flags da instalação inicial de á uns dois anos ... flags essas pouco analizadas ..... resolvi fazer uma limpesa ....   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

